# Grey Vinyl Siding w/Black Trim



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.google.ca/maps/@49.1127...4!1sNFsCCVwkIgQwnJFIEfgK_A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


These houses have vinyl siding with wood corners and some have wood around windows that hide all the J trim.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Too dark, also black, is not a good idea. Will look like mockingbird lane house.:smile: But then, I don't like some dark colors used for victorian houses around here.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> https://www.google.ca/maps/@49.1127...4!1sNFsCCVwkIgQwnJFIEfgK_A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> 
> These houses have vinyl siding with wood corners and some have wood around windows that hide all the J trim.


Thanks for the link. It wasn't quite what I had in mind though, since those homes have white trim also. I am looking for images of grey with only black trim.



carpdad said:


> Too dark, also black, is not a good idea. Will look like mockingbird lane house.:smile:


Haha! We were going for the Batman look!:wink2: 

We're still tossing around different ideas and had thought of grey and black. But we cannot seem to find any pictures of homes with that color scheme. In my mind's eye, it seems like a nice combination. However, I'd really like to see it on a house first.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Play around with this site and you may come up with what your looking for.
https://colorview.certainteed.com/

If your looking for the color that will fade and show all the dirt the most, then blacks the way to go.
Any doors that get direct sun painted black can be destroyed, they can get so hot it can melt the gaskets in the window.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

joecaption said:


> If your looking for the color that will fade and show all the dirt the most, then blacks the way to go.
> Any doors that get direct sun painted black can be destroyed, they can get so hot it can melt the gaskets in the window.


The only portion(s) that would be black would be the trim. The primary color on the house would be grey. But those are some great thoughts, that didn't even cross my mind! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Okay, maybe it's just me, but I honestly think the grey-n-black in the attached picture looks pretty good. (it's not my home, but one of their "model" homes for use on the website)

Thanks for pointing me to the CertainTeed page!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Black windows - either trim alone or along with black windows - and gray siding are both becoming a bit of a thing around here and, quite frankly, I like the look. I think a lot depends on the design of your house. I wonder if there is some designer/builder software you could plug into a copy a photo or your house and then 'colourize' it.


We don't have the high heat and intense sun that some areas might experience.



I tried to do a street view of a couple of house in our area but it's a newer subdivision and Google's images are a few years old. Got these off Google Images:


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> Black windows - either trim alone or along with black windows - and gray siding are both becoming a bit of a thing around here and, quite frankly, I like the look.


Yes, my wife and I really like the look too!! Thanks for sharing those pictures!



lenaitch said:


> I wonder if there is some designer/builder software you could plug into a copy a photo or your house and then 'colourize' it.


The aforementioned CertainTeed link shared by @joecaption allows you to upload a picture of your own home. I didn't have the time yesterday, and so I just used one of CertainTeed's preloaded gallery home images. Perhaps later I'll upload my own home when I get ready to do the project.



lenaitch said:


> We don't have the high heat and intense sun that some areas might experience.


I live in NE Ohio. Summers don't really get crazy bad. If we see 100F+, it's rare and doesn't last too long. But even still, it doesn't concern me much because the black would only used for trim (i.e., probably <5% of the facial exposure on the home's exterior). Yes, the primary color grey is in the family of dark colors, but apparently it cannot be that bad in terms of sun soak since many homes in my area have charcoal grey siding, with no apparent issues.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have installed windows made with black vinyl instead of the white, just black on the outside.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

m_ridzon said:


> Folks, has anybody seen grey vinyl siding on a house with black trim? I'm thinking of a darker shade of grey.



No but somewhere I have seen grey siding (not vinyl) with dark grey trim and black shutters. It was an older home an looked really sharp. If I happen to run across it I will try to get image.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> No but somewhere I have seen grey siding (not vinyl) with dark grey trim and black shutters. It was an older home an looked really sharp. If I happen to run across it I will try to get image.


Thanks, I'd love to see it!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to suggest that program to customers when they would hold a pending job for sometimes for months trying to come up with a roofing, shutter or siding color.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

m_ridzon said:


> Folks, has anybody seen grey vinyl siding on a house with black trim? I'm thinking of a darker shade of grey. On Google Images, I found plenty of images with grey siding, white trim, and black faux window shutters. But that's not what I'm looking for. Instead, I'm looking for grey w/black trim, period; i.e., no white.
> 
> Share pics if you have any.
> 
> ...



One of the builders here has a popular style of gray siding over stone (roughly bottom third stone) with some stained timbers as style elements, and it looks really sharp. I did a cruise of our neighbourhood today. Unfortunately the houses I was thinking of with gray siding had white trim. One had black trim but the walls were a beige. This is the only one that came even close. Not really what you were looking for but the best I could do. Not a great photo but I was trying not to creep out the neighbours.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

@lenaitch, thanks for your feedback! I really appreciate it! In your latest photo, I think I kind of like that roof. I've never seen one like that, with cross-grids up/down and left/right. Is it metal?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

m_ridzon said:


> @*lenaitch* , thanks for your feedback! I really appreciate it! In your latest photo, I think I kind of like that roof. I've never seen one like that, with cross-grids up/down and left/right. Is it metal?



I don't know but if I had to guess I would think it is metal. Can't say I've seen it before either. The house is new last year, I have not met the owners and don't recall if I noticed when it was being installed. Sorry.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

m_ridzon said:


> @*lenaitch* , thanks for your feedback! I really appreciate it! In your latest photo, I think I kind of like that roof. I've never seen one like that, with cross-grids up/down and left/right. Is it metal?



I don't know but if I had to guess I would think it is metal. Can't say I've seen it before either. The house is new last year, I have not met the owners and don't recall if I noticed when it was being installed. Sorry.


Edit: My pic didn't get a lot of roof detail but it _might_ be these guys:


https://www.hygraderoofing.com/


They're an Ontario company so I'm not sure how much help the link will be.


----------



## S Swartz (Jan 1, 2021)

m_ridzon said:


> Folks, has anybody seen grey vinyl siding on a house with black trim? I'm thinking of a darker shade of grey. On Google Images, I found plenty of images with grey siding, white trim, and black faux window shutters. But that's not what I'm looking for. Instead, I'm looking for grey w/black trim, period; i.e., no white.
> 
> Share pics if you have any.
> 
> ...


I too am doing dark grey with all black trim and windows. I told contractor I hate the white everyone uses, just stands out on dark house.I have ordered all my supplies but won't get it put on until spring( live in north). I can't wait. Let me know what you decide and how it goes.
S Swartz


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

S Swartz said:


> I too am doing dark grey with all black trim and windows. I told contractor I hate the white everyone uses, just stands out on dark house.I have ordered all my supplies but won't get it put on until spring( live in north). I can't wait. Let me know what you decide and how it goes.


I haven't gotten to the project yet. So you'll probably beat me to it. If you're willing, I'd really like to see photos of the finished project though.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We have a couple window suppliers here that will paint the outside of vinyl any colour you want. And one outfit that will do it all with black vinyl.


----------



## S Swartz (Jan 1, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> We have a couple window suppliers here that will paint the outside of vinyl any colour you want. And one outfit that will do it all with black vinyl.


 I ordered Jen-weld windows from Menards (special order). You can choose your colors. Then I found a contractor who can order charcoal vinyl siding. He makes gutters and said he could use the same material for my suffits and all the trim.
Did you say you are in northern Ohio? I am 30 miles southeast of Columbus. I am assuming you would also have a Menards? 
I would be afraid of painting the windows, it's very difficult to get pint to stick and stay on vinyl.


----------



## S Swartz (Jan 1, 2021)

S Swartz said:


> I ordered Jen-weld windows from Menards (special order). You can choose your colors. Then I found a contractor who can order charcoal vinyl siding. He makes gutters and said he could use the same material for my suffits and all the trim.
> Did you say you are in northern Ohio? I am 30 miles southeast of Columbus. I am assuming you would also have a Menards?
> I would be afraid of painting the windows, it's very difficult to get pint to stick and stay on vinyl.


As you see, I don't type well. LOL (paint stick to window)
I would be happy to send pics


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

S Swartz said:


> I ordered Jen-weld windows from Menards (special order). You can choose your colors. Then I found a contractor who can order charcoal vinyl siding. He makes gutters and said he could use the same material for my suffits and all the trim.
> Did you say you are in northern Ohio? I am 30 miles southeast of Columbus. I am assuming you would also have a Menards?
> I would be afraid of painting the windows, it's very difficult to get pint to stick and stay on vinyl.


Painting VINYL Windows. Is it POSSIBLE? - YouTube


----------

